# Is this resolved?



## DroRox (Aug 10, 2011)

I was told Real Hot Stuff was a good place to buy for carts.
I was going to buy a Supercard DSTWO but then I get this:
http://www.realhotstuff.com/supercard-dstw...?reviews_id=582

I'm kinda wondering if this is fixed yet?
If anyone here got one of these?
Or id it's even true.


----------



## RoMee (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought 6 dstwo from them and none of them had that problem. 
and there's no news of anyone else having that problem.

that's probably a fake review from other shop or from someone who has no idea what he's doing


----------



## DroRox (Aug 10, 2011)

Furthermore, is this site safe for Credit card?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 11, 2011)

They're safe, I've placed a few orders before, not a single problem.


----------



## kevan (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah RealHotStuff has been verified by many to be all good, gimme a sec so I can check out the 
review or whatever that link is you posted.

Edit: yeah the review looks fake since there is no other news of dodgy DSTWO'S out right now.


----------

